# E.I dosing.....



## krazypara3165 (7 Oct 2013)

Just a quickie.

Going from high tech to low tech and I am used to dosing every day.

What is the best way about dosing on a low tech? Im planning on reducing water changes down to once a week. would I be better dosing twice a week (say micro saturday and macro wednesday) at the same amount that I used to dose everyday. Or would i be better reducing the amount and continuing to dose everyday?

cheers,


----------



## roadmaster (7 Oct 2013)

I dose daily suggested EI for my size tank, once a week macro's ,and twice a week with micro's= CSM+B.
After that,, I watch plant's,and plant mass,to decide whether more is needed.
Has worked well for me.


----------



## krazypara3165 (7 Oct 2013)

ahhhh cool. I never had any issue with plants when I ran high tech, so i want to get my low tech right first time. is there any tell tale signs that your dosing too much or too little? so from the above statement am I right to believe you dose three times a week (or more if needed)? and that dose is the same as if it was a high tech tank (obviously that would be dosed everyday)

Sorry for all the questions. just want to get off to a right start!


----------



## roadmaster (7 Oct 2013)

krazypara3165 said:


> ahhhh cool. I never had any issue with plants when I ran high tech, so i want to get my low tech right first time. is there any tell tale signs that your dosing too much or too little? so from the above statement am I right to believe you dose three times a week (or more if needed)? and that dose is the same as if it was a high tech tank (obviously that would be dosed everyday)
> 
> Sorry for all the questions. just want to get off to a right start!


 
 No,,I perform weekly water change or water change every two week's.
I then add 1/2 to 3/4 tsp of KNO3,1/2 to 3/4 tsp of KH2PO4, 1/2 tsp K2SO4 and 1/2 tsp CSM+B day after water change so that Iron will not be affected by PRIME used at water change (said to detoxify heavy metal's).
I do add CSM+B twice a week, but nothing else till next water change for macro's.
I looked up EI formula for 60 to 80 gal tank, and add daily amount once a week after water change,micro's the next day.
Added this from the get go,and plant's once they recovered from emmersed to submerged state, performed well.
When plant's were new ,and small, I used 1/2 tsp of afore mentioned macro's and micro's once a week.
As tank matured, and plant's filled in ,grew in mass,,I went to 3/4 tsp of macros once a week,and 1/2 tsp micro's twice a week.
I can see how you figure three times a wek dosing, but wanted to be clear that macro's are only added once a week in my low tech tank's.Micro's are twice a week.


----------



## dw1305 (8 Oct 2013)

Hi all,


krazypara3165 said:


> I never had any issue with plants when I ran high tech, so i want to get my low tech right first time. is there any tell tale signs that your dosing too much or too little?


You need to keep a watch on your TDS if you keep dosing at a relatively high rates. My suggestion is the "Duckweed Index", have a look through this thread <Low maintainence, long term sustrate | UK Aquatic Plant Society>, it is a simple and robust method for maintaining some plant growth.

cheers Darrel


----------



## roadmaster (8 Oct 2013)

I like to think that the roughly 1/3 EI dosing that I feed plant's weekly in 300 litres, is not too much .
Anywho,, plant's perform well.
I know that CO2 in my tank is what it is with no CO2 supplement,I know I am adding plant food that I believe,, judging from plant 's,,is in adequate supply.
That leaves only the lighting for me to fiddle with, and so long as I don't try to use too much..
algae is near non existent, and plant's thrive Much better than previous effort's where growth was mostly various form's of algae.


----------



## krazypara3165 (8 Oct 2013)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> You need to keep a watch on your TDS if you keep dosing at a relatively high rates. My suggestion is the "Duckweed Index", have a look through this thread <Low maintainence, long term sustrate | UK Aquatic Plant Society>, it is a simple and robust method for maintaining some plant growth.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Cheers ironically I was reading that thread this morning! I need to get to grips with duckweed index as I would like to try using that method. However at the moment I just mix my salts as per instructions and dose the quantity for my size tank. I wouldnt know where to start to get a 2ppm formula of a specific salt..


----------



## dw1305 (8 Oct 2013)

Hi all,


krazypara3165 said:


> I wouldnt know where to start to get a 2ppm formula of a specific salt..


 The excellent "James' Planted Tank" <James' Planted Tank - Dosing Calculator>.

cheers Darrel


----------



## krazypara3165 (8 Oct 2013)

Superb! Jst researching on nutrient deficiencies now


----------

